# help with car system install?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey guys i have a kenwood cd player and the remote wire for some reason is not working i tested it with a test wire from the connector on the back of the cd player and im getting no power? Im trying to get my amp work so i was thinking of hooking up a jumper wire from the power cable of the amp to the remote with a switch in between to turn it off when i turn off my car...any other suggestions or any help to fix my problem would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

se_nismo said:


> hey guys i have a kenwood cd player and the remote wire for some reason is not working i tested it with a test wire from the connector on the back of the cd player and im getting no power? Im trying to get my amp work so i was thinking of hooking up a jumper wire from the power cable of the amp to the remote with a switch in between to turn it off when i turn off my car...any other suggestions or any help to fix my problem would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Greg


I had a friend that ran his remote from his power and had a switch in his power wire. Problems with it though, you have to switch it off EVERY time or your battery is caput. Everytime you turn your car on, it gives a VERY LOUD thump.

Maybe the wire is broken or carroded somewhere?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I was about to say the same thing. It could be just defective.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

yea it defective...sounds like u need another one...


----------

